

Jessica Mah of inDinero Discusses Business Problems and Building a Product - gatsby
http://www.inc.com/inctv/2011/01/live-chat-jessica-mah.html

======
charlesju
Jessica,

What is your media secret? You have been featured by Inc like 10 times this
year already.

~~~
jlm382
there's always a lot to talk about re: inDinero! Just wait for the press
frenzy we'll be getting in the next few months... so much new stuff we'll be
sharing with media.

